
Airbnb and eBay will end forced arbitration for sexual harassment claims - tareqak
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/daveyalba/tech-companies-end-forced-arbitration-airbnb-ebay
======
tareqak
The original title was a little too long: _Airbnb And eBay Just Said They
Would End Forced Arbitration For Sexual Harassment Claims_.

From the article, Buzzfeed received statements from Apple, Lyft, Pinterest,
Reddit, Oath, Intel, and Netflix saying that each of them either never used or
no longer use forced arbitration.

"Meanwhile, Snap, Spotify, Netflix, and Salesforce, did not respond to
BuzzFeed News’ question."

"Three companies, Tesla, Twitter, and Slack, declined to answer."

------
masonic
It's interesting that eBay has no mention of this on their corporate site or
in press releases. It would likewise not surprise me if they don't apply this
policy in their subsidiaries, like StubHub.

[https://www.ebayinc.com](https://www.ebayinc.com)

